# Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?



## Bullz (13. Juli 2019)

*Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Hallo, 

habe eine 95 m² gekauft und brav am renovieren. Haus ist BJ 1961 guter Zustand mit 10 Stockwerken aber in der Innenstadt und wurde früher vom Land verwendet nur zur info. Nur den passenden Boden kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden.

Grundriss:
https://www.pic-upload.de/view-36504876/boden.png.html
https://www2.pic-upload.de/thumb/36504876/boden.png

Möchte die nächsten Jahre selber drin wohnen. Danach würde ich das Wohnzimmer abtrennen und einen 4t Zimmer daraus machen und alle 4 Zimmer vermieten. Habe eine zentrale Lage in der Stadt deshalb ich glaube das das schon funktionieren kann.

Nur welcher Boden ?

Meine Anforderung. " Am liebsten würde Ich auf ihm sterben können  " ich sag den Satz gern. Ich hab keine Lust alle 5 Jahre zu investieren. Bin in den 30igern .. an liebsten jetzt Boden rein und 60 Jahre ruhe ... * ja naiv ich weiß aber ich *

Boden die ich mir angeschaut habe mit vor und Nachteilen: 

Laminat 
Vinylboden mit HDF Trägerplatte oder Vollvinyl 
Parkett als 1,2 oder 3 Schicht. 
Fliesen schließe ich aus da keine Fußbodenheizung habe 

und das ganze entweder schwimmend verlegt oder geklebt. 

Habe 85 m² Boden zu verlegen. Würde gern einen Preis Leistungsboden haben wo ich das meiste für mein Geld bekomme. Geld ist recht knapp geworden. Weiters muss es meinem Weibchen ( Freundin  ) auch noch gefallen was dann aber so unwahrscheinlich wird wie nen 6 im Lotto ( mit Zusatzzahl )

Ich wäre schon mal Glücklich wenn ich wüsste ob ich im Vorhaus Vinylboden verlegen sollte und in den Zimmern Parkett. Tagelang damit beschäftigt und ich habe noch immer 0 Ahnung    hoffe auf nen erfahrenen User der mir bisschen Tipps geben könnte.


----------



## SaPass (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> Tagelang damit beschäftigt und ich habe noch immer 0 Ahnung  hoffe auf nen erfahrenen User der mir bisschen Tipps geben könnte.



Ich habe mich gar nicht damit beschäftigt, kann dir also nur meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.



Bullz schrieb:


> Meine Anforderung. " Am liebsten würde Ich auf ihm sterben können  " ich sag den Satz gern. Ich hab keine Lust alle 5 Jahre zu investieren. Bin in den 30igern .. an liebsten jetzt Boden rein und 60 Jahre ruhe ... * ja naiv ich weiß aber ich *



Da fallen mir vor allem Fliesen ein. Meine Eltern haben zu Beginn der 90er ihr ganzes Haus gefliest und der Boden ist immer noch top in Schuss. Optisch leider eine Katastrophe, aber mit Fußbodenheizung war das damals die einzige Option. Die hast du aber schon ausgeschlossen.

Parkett und Laminat halten meiner Meinung nach nicht so lange. Diese sind empfindlich hinsichtlich Feuchtigkeit. Man kann diese Böden auch vollständig versiegeln, dann hat man aber Parkett mit einer klaren Kunststoffschicht oben drauf. Immerhin ein Kunststoffboden mit Holzoptik. Laminat habe ich zu Hause. Das war schon zu meinem Einzug gewellt. Meine Vormieter war seine Luftfeuchte egal. Parkett lag bei meiner Arbeitsstelle in der Kaffeeküche. Das sah nach einigen Jahren richtig schlecht aus.

Vor drei Jahren habe ich vorübergehend in einer Neubauwohnung gewohnt. In dieser war ich begeistert vom dort verlegten Klick-PVC. Es sah aus wie Holz und hatte zudem eine Oberflächenstruktur, wodurch der Boden nicht völlig glatt war. Wasser und Schmutz waren auf dem Boden gar kein Problem. Das macht dem Kunststoff nichts. Und der Boden war so hart, dass ich eine 2 m lange Kommode verrücken konnte ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen. Nachdem ich dort ein halbes Jahr wohnte und wieder ausgezogen bin, sah der Boden immer noch wie neu aus. Damals habe ich entschieden, dass wenn ich mir einen Boden für meine Wohnung irgendwann mal selbst aussuchen kann, ist dieser ein ganz heißer Kandidat. Optisch hübsch und sehr stabil und haltbar. Ich habe diesen Fußboden irgendwann mal bei Globus Baumarkt gesehen und meine mich an 18 € pro qm zu erinnern.


----------



## Rolk (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Lange Haltbarkeit, Mieter und Laminat oder Parkett wirst du nicht unter einen Hut bekommen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Lange Haltbarkeit, Mieter und Laminat oder Parkett wirst du nicht unter einen Hut bekommen.



Das könnte man schon,

das Problem liegt aber eher an "asozialen Mietern",

viele glauben doch, 

ich zahle Miete, und kann die Bude runterwirtschaften.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Hi.
Wenn du selbst nur darin wohnen möchtest, kann ich dir das 4mm Vinyl empfehlen.
"Hammer" bietet oft sehr große Restposten für unter 16€/m² an!
Im Schnitt sind die Quadratmeterpreise für 4mm Click-Vinyl bei 22€/m²,
Geklebtes Vinyl löst sich bei ständiger Kleberandbelastung mit der Zeit leider ab, aber hauptsächlich wenn der Untergrund nicht absolut plan und staubfrei ist.
Die 4mm Variante wird wie normales Click-Laminat verlegt und passt sich leichten Unebenheiten (keine Körnung größer 1,2mm kaschierbar!) durch seine noch flexsible Strucktur aus.
Zudem ist es weitestgehend Wasserfest und nimmt auch sehr sehr wenig Untergrund-, Raumfeuchte auf, so das die Flächendausdehnung äußerst gering ausfällt.
Meine größte ununterbrochene Fläche beträgt 9,97m mit maximalen 7mm Randabstand zur Zimmerwand.
Diese Fläche ist bei mir Flurfläche und wird mit offener hinterer Ausgangstür mindestens in der heizfreien Jahreszeit tagsüber bei jeder Wettelage  klimatischen Wechseln ausgesetzt und wird auch zeitweilig je nach Windlage  mit Regen im Eingangsbereich belastet (Wetterseite).
Dieser Flur wird täglich von mindestens 4-6 Personen und Hunden seit 2011 dauerbelastet. 
Schwere rollbare Geräte für Baumaßnahmen werden ebenfalls über diesen Boden bewegt, inklusive der rollbaren häuslich zugewiesenen 240l Entsorgungsbehälter.
Undichtigkeiten zeitweilig in Obhut befindlicher Hunde machen diesem Boden keine Probleme.
Einziges Augenmerk sollte man bei massiver Belastung von Bürostühlen mit Hartplastrollen haben und an dieser Stelle eine zusätzliche Kunststoff-/Metallfläche platzieren.
Die harten Rollen können die geklebte Alustruckturschicht so stark beanspruchen, das sich das Alu vom Trägermaterial löst und ggf. ablöst, folglich auch aufbricht! (Gummirollen sind ohne zusätzliche Unterlage uneingeschränkt nutzbar)
Das ist jedoch in diesem Fall stark von der Qualität abhängig.
Leichte Kratzer die durch Schuhe mit schmutzigen Sohlen entstehen, werden optisch sehr gut bei dunkleren Böden kaschiert.
Herkömmliches Laminat ist dagegen wesentlich preiswerter und ist für einen Mieterwechsel, genauso preisgünstig schnell komplett austauschbar.
Wasserdicht bleibt dieses jedenfalls nicht, auch nicht bei der oft angepriesenen Versiegelung!
Wasser was unbemerkt mehrere Stunden als Fläche versiegelte Stoßkanten überdeckt, treibt auch hier das Trägermaterial auseinander, was optisch sehr auffällig ist und durch normale Belastung eines Mehrfamilienhaushalt in höher frequentierten Räumen, diese aufgequollenen Kanten abplatzen, oder aufbrechen läßt.
Gleiches Szenario ist an Haustüreingangsbereichen ein ständiges Erscheinungsbild.

Holz-Parkett ist Geschmackssache!
In der Anschaffung meistens das teuerste Material.
Langlebig ist es nur bei gleichbleibenden Raumklima und absolut perfekter Verlegung.
In regelmäßigen Abständen muß das Parkett vom alten Lack befreit werden.
Je höher die Abriebklasse des Lacks ist, um so härter ist dieser.
Sinnvollerweise wegen des üblicherweise sehr harten Parkettlack, sollte dieser nur mit großen Flächenschleifern maschinell erfolgen.
Randzonen sind mit kleineren maschinellen Handgeräten, oder nur von Hand zu bearbeiten.
Die Trocknungszeit des neuen Lack verhindert die Raumnutzung.

Das sind meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den genannten Bodenbelägen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> Boden die ich mir angeschaut habe mit vor und Nachteilen:
> 
> Laminat
> Vinylboden mit HDF Trägerplatte oder Vollvinyl
> Parkett als 1,2 oder 3 Schicht.


Dann vergiss nicht, Dir Linoleum anzuschauen.

_Außer Sie wollen einen Bodenbelag, der sie  wirklich praktisch ein Leben lang begleitet und wirklich allen  Widrigkeiten trotzt – dann sollten Sie vielleicht doch Linoleum wählen._
Linoleum oder Laminat >> Vorteile und Nachteile im UEberblick


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Eines vorweg, das thema ist eigentlich zu difiziel, um es in diesem rahmen ordentlich durch diskutieren zu können. Von daher gibt es so maximal anregungen.
Außerdem ist noch eine grundlegende frage ungeklärt! Was für ein untergrund ist vorhanden? Besteht der boden noch aus dielen (wenn die noch gut sind ggf. schleifen+lack?) oder ist es alter bzw. neu gemachter estrich und was für einer? Ohne das lässt sich nicht entscheiden, was kosten-effizient ist.


Bullz schrieb:


> Meine Anforderung. " Am liebsten würde Ich auf ihm sterben können  " ich sag den Satz gern. Ich hab keine Lust alle 5 Jahre zu investieren. Bin in den 30igern .. an liebsten jetzt Boden rein und 60 Jahre ruhe ... * ja naiv ich weiß aber ich *


Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, das du einen fußboden jeden tag mit füßen trittst? Oder plast du im eingangsbereich palettenweise redbull zu deponieren in der hoffnung das der wirklich flügel verleiht?

Und um deine frage zu beantworten, das halte ich für am sinnvollsten:
- Eingangsbereich:
Wenn der eine direkte verbindung nach draußen hat und so ggf. nässe, streusalz oder split abbekommen kann -> unbedingt fließen! Die können alles bis hin zu stehender nässe am besten ab.
-Küche
Ich würde dafür fliesen oder wenigstens design-belag (das was ihr wohl "vinyl" nennt) empfehlen. Von jeglichem click-vinyl rate ich aber ab. Es ist nicht besser wie die geklebte variante und das 4mm-click auf dauer hält halte ich für ein gerücht. (schwimmende verlegung!) Da ist einfach nix dran was halten könnte,da zu wenig material, und diverse HDF-unterbauten sind feuchtigkeitsempfindlich! Es gibt noch 5mm mit gummi-unterbau statt HDF, aber das hält auch nur mit der original-unterlage gut zusammen, weil die leicht klebt, aber legt sich jeder kleine welle hinterher.
Flur
Wir verbauen da gerne design-belag. Das funktioniert recht gut.
-Bad
Ich würde es fliesen bzw. fliesen+tapete. Man kann aber auch die wand fließen und den boden mit design-belag machen.
-Wohnzimmer+Schlafzimmer
Da du später ggf. vermieten willst, PVC, design-belag oder, wenn es dich nicht stört den belag alle 5-10 jahre zu wechseln, teppich. Von linoleum in diesem bereich halte ich nichts wegen der  verfügbaren muster, des pflegeaufwandes und der kosten. Es hat jedenfalls seinen grund, das sich diverse betreute wohnen bei uns mittlerweile vom linoleum trennen und stattdessen strapazierfähigen design-belag verlegen lassen.(den gibt es in unterschiedlichen eignungen)



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Geklebtes Vinyl löst sich bei ständiger Kleberandbelastung mit der Zeit leider ab, aber hauptsächlich wenn der Untergrund nicht absolut plan und staubfrei ist.


Wenn sich da etwas ablöst ist der untergrund entweder mies oder es wurde der falsche kleber verwendet. Für den notfall kann man das gespachtelte auch noch zusätzlich grundieren und es gibt auch faser-verstärkten kleber, der z.b. auch bei fußbodenheizung verwendet werden muß. Wenn man so klebt sollte man das spätere entfernen aber jemand anderem überlassen oder gleich einen großen kanister benzin mit bringen. 


> Einziges Augenmerk sollte man bei massiver Belastung von Bürostühlen mit Hartplastrollen haben und an dieser Stelle eine zusätzliche Kunststoff-/Metallfläche platzieren.
> Die harten Rollen können die geklebte Alustruckturschicht so stark beanspruchen, das sich das Alu vom Trägermaterial löst und ggf. ablöst, folglich auch aufbricht! (Gummirollen sind ohne zusätzliche Unterlage uneingeschränkt nutzbar)
> Das ist jedoch in diesem Fall stark von der Qualität abhängig.


Mit harten stuhlrollen bekommt man auf dauer alles kaputt. (selbst linoleum!) Lediglich gummi-belag kann das ab.


> Holz-Parkett ist Geschmackssache!
> In der Anschaffung meistens das teuerste Material.
> Langlebig ist es nur bei gleichbleibenden Raumklima und absolut perfekter Verlegung.


"Perfekt" gibt es nirgendwo und es wäre auch nicht so feuchte-anfällig, wenn man dem holz 2 jahre zum trocknen geben würde. (wenn du wüßtest, was 100 jahre altes massiv-parkett so alles ab kann) Stattdessen geht heutzutage alles in den "schnelltrockner" und so schnell wie es trocken wird, nimmt es die feuchtigkeit natürlich auch wieder auf.
Man kann der feutigkeits-empfindlichkeit aber etwas entgegen wirken indem man 22mm massiv-parkett mit nut und feder nimmt anstatt die super spar-variante mit 10mm ohne nut und feder. 


> In regelmäßigen Abständen muß das Parkett vom alten Lack befreit werden.


Müssen erstmal garnicht! Mann kann auch nach jahren, solange der lack noch intakt und die oberfläche eben ist, den lack anschleifen und neu versiegeln. Da muß nix zwingend ab.
Allerdings ist holz nicht "licht-echt", sprich es ändert auf dauer seine farbe im prallen sonnenlicht. Die verfärbung ist meist oberflächlich und lässt sich dann durch schleifen entfernen. (geht mit wasserflecken z.b. nicht)


> Je höher die Abriebklasse des Lacks ist, um so härter ist dieser.


Achje... Wenn ich das schon lese. Es gibt lediglich eignungs-klassen die bestimmen, aus was der lack besteht. Also...
-Acryl-lack -> Wird für den heim-bereich genommen und reicht dafür auch vollkommen aus!
-Polyurethan-lack -> Ist für härter beanspruchte oberflächen wie z.b. büro. Dafür kostet er mehr wie Acryl-Lack
-Polyurethan-Lack 2K -> wenn es noch härter gebraucht wird. Geeignet für turnhallen (als matt+rutschfest), tanzsäle und dergleichen
-DD-Lack -> selten bis garnicht verwendet (im heimbereich nicht zulässig, da auf lösemittelbasis) und glaube auch auf PU-basis. Ist der abriebfesteste lack den ich kenne und auf lösemittel 2K-basis, wobei diese lacke nur noch bei problem-hölzern einsatz finden. (man kann nicht alle hölzer auf wasser-basis lackieren, werden dann fleckig)

Für die ersten 3 gilt zudem noch, das man eine grundierung benötig, wegen der farbgebung und damit es gleichmäßig wird. Zudem kann man die haltbarkeit erhöhen indem man nicht nur 1x grund + 2x decklack aufträgt sondern grund + 3x decklack.


> Die Trocknungszeit des neuen Lack verhindert die Raumnutzung.


Durchhärtung für lack laut hersteller 1 woche. Eigene meinung? Möbel gehen auch schon nach 24h, da sie meistens stehen, wo sie stehen (die nicht ziehen sondern heben!) Betreten darf man die fläche nach der zeit natürlich auch.  Lediglich bei teppichen würde ich die woche warten und es muß natürlich darauf geachtet werden, das diese weitestgehends frei von weichmachern sind.
Und Öl? Davon rate ich ab. Daran ist einfach nichts bio, was als häufigster grund dafür genannt wird. Allerdings gibt es in der natur keine öle die innerhalb von 24h austrocknen geschweige denn "hart" werden. Selbst leinöl-firnis braucht zum trocknen wochen. Und mit der "geruchsbelästigung" fange ich garnicht erst an. (haben schonmal 6 monate gewartet bis das weg war)


----------



## Bullz (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Hi danke mal für die ganzen Tipps..  bin wie gesagt in einer Wohnung im 7 ten Stock und unter mir ist auch eine beheizte Wohnung..

wären Fliesen dann ohne Bodenheizung wirklich zu kalt ? Die ganze Wohnung aus Fliesen wäre auch eine Option für mich weil eigentlich hätte ich bei Fliesen am wenigstens Angst vor Beschädigungen und wenn tausch ich die eine defekte einfach aus. Nur ob sie auch " angenehm " zu begehen sind ... das schreck mich etwas ab. .

Hat wer nen Fliesenboden und unter such ne Wohnung ohne Fußbodenheizung und kann was dazu sagen ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> wären Fliesen dann ohne Bodenheizung wirklich zu kalt ?


PVC bzw. vinyl und auch fließen werden nicht wärmer als die raumtemperatur. Das gilt erst recht, wenn eine halbwegs aktuelle fußboden-unterkonstruktion (dielung, estrich) darunter ist. Diese ist dann schlicht und ergreifend gedämmt.
Wenn es halbwegs fuß-warm werden soll, dann brauchst du teppich oder kork. (letzterer auf grund seiner dämmeigenschaften)


> Die ganze Wohnung aus Fliesen wäre auch eine Option für mich weil eigentlich hätte ich bei Fliesen am wenigstens Angst vor Beschädigungen und wenn tausch ich die eine defekte einfach aus. Nur ob sie auch " angenehm " zu begehen sind ... das schreck mich etwas ab. .


Also die ganze wohnung fliesen würde mich abschrcken. Das wirkt nur steril.
Und wechselbar sind auch die planken vom design-belag (vinyl). Dazu braucht es keine fließen. Allerdings solltest du dann 1 paket davon aufheben. (serien laufen auch mal aus bzw. wird auch mal eine neue charge mit entsprechender, minimaler farb-abweichung produziert)



> Hat wer nen Fliesenboden und unter such ne Wohnung ohne Fußbodenheizung und kann was dazu sagen ?


Wie bereits geschrieben, fußböden sind gedämmt. Das dient eben dazu damit der mieter unter dir deine wohnung nicht mit heizt.(und dämmt auch den trittschall)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also die ganze wohnung fliesen würde mich abschrcken. Das wirkt nur steril.


Es gibt auch schöne mit Atmosphäre. Hängt von den Möbeln ab, ob es passt
Individuelle Terracotta Fliesen nach Ihren Wuenschen | handgeformt

Terrakotta ist aber, zumindest unversiegelt, empfinglich gegen Flecken


----------



## Rolk (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden fÃ¼r kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Für Fliesen kann ich den shop hier empfehlen. Der war günstiger als der Zwischenhändler unseres Fliesenlegers und Muster bekommt man teilweise auch. Mittlerweile gibt es schon tolle Fliesen in Stein oder Holzoptik die nur schwerlich vom Original zu unterscheiden sind.

Angebote und Aktionen rund um Fliesen - Jeden Monat neu


----------



## Bullz (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Außerdem ist noch eine grundlegende frage ungeklärt! Was für ein untergrund ist vorhanden? Besteht der boden noch aus dielen (wenn die noch gut sind ggf. schleifen+lack?) oder ist es alter bzw. neu gemachter estrich und was für einer? Ohne das lässt sich nicht entscheiden, was kosten-effizient ist.



Also danke für alle antworten und vor alle für @TurricanVeteran der mich ja schon komplett beraten hat.


Hab meine Wohnung mit dieser Niviliermasse zu 80 % gerade gemacht. Nur vor dem Bad / Wc und der rechts Teil des Raumes im 3 ten Zimmer habe ich alten Estrich wo noch ein uralter Kleber drauf ist den ich nicht runter kratzen kann.

Cimsec Nivelliermasse 20 kg kaufen bei OBI

Was mir nebenher fast Bauchweh bereitet ist das diese Nivelliermasse sehr " staubt " ... sauge ich den Boden ab und gehe paar mal drüber ist da schon wieder dieser Abrieb... Keine Ahnung ob das working as intended oder ich mir gerade mein eigenes Grab schaufel. Habe Angst das alles was ich an dem " Festpicke " runtergeht. Beim Nivelliervorgang selber wurde mehr Wasser verwendet das es " leichter " fliest dafür hab ich paar Sprünge auch drin wo mein Baumeister ( ausgebildet ) meinte das das egal ist...  

werd heute in die Baumärke schauen. PVE, Vinyl und Fliesen bisschen anschauen gehen. Parkett und Laminat und Linoleum sind für mich draußen.


----------



## Bullz (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

bin nur unschlüssig wegen der Verlegerichtung noch immer. Vor allem im Hauptraum bei der Küche. 

hier ein Bild mit eingetragender Himmelsrichtung: 
Pic-Upload.de - boden1.png
https://www2.pic-upload.de/thumb/36508554/boden1.png


----------



## P2063 (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Verlegerichtung immer mit dem Lichteinfall, da es den Raum größer wirken lässt.

Ich kann btw laminat empfehlen, haben wir bei uns im gesamten Haus (außer Bad und Flur, dort ist gefliest) gemacht. Es gibt da auch unterschiedliche Qualitätsstufen, wir haben z.B. welches mit versiegelter V-Fuge genommen, dann macht es in der Küche auch nix aus wenn man mal was verschüttet und nicht sofort aufwischt. Trittschalldämmung integriert, hohe Abriebklasse, dann kann das eigentlich nicht kaputt gehen und man hat jahrelang Ruhe.

Von Linoleum kann ich nur abraten, das hatten wir in der vorherigen Wohnung in Küche und Bad. Es reinigt sich zwar einigermaßen leicht, aber man ist es auch ständig am reinigen. Außerdem ist das Material viel zu weich, wenn man mal einen Tisch oder ein Regal wo anders hin schieben will sieht man immer die Abdrücke.

Aber warum wenn du es vermietest noch das vierte Zimmer? Den Aufwand würde ich mir sparen. Gibt doch auch genug Leute die eine Wohnung mit diem ursprünglichen Grundriss suchen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden fÃ¼r kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> Was mir nebenher fast Bauchweh bereitet ist das diese Nivelliermasse sehr " staubt " ... sauge ich den Boden ab und gehe paar mal drüber ist da schon wieder dieser Abrieb... Keine Ahnung ob das working as intended oder ich mir gerade mein eigenes Grab schaufel. Habe Angst das alles was ich an dem " Festpicke " runtergeht.


Das ist nicht gut. Da würde ich nicht direkt drauf kleben. Mal davon ab, es wäre besser gewesen wenn du die obi-hausmarke genommen hättest. Also die hier (gibt es auch als 25kg sack):
https://www.obi.at/ausgleichsmassen/obi-bodenausgleichsmasse-1-mm-10-mm-grau-25-kg/p/2419307

Da deine masse nun aber schon ab sandet, grundiere die fläche und schaue anschließend wie die festigkeit ist. Der nachteil ist halt, das der kleber länger zum ablüften brauchen wird. (die feuchtugkeit des klebers geht eigentlich zum teil in die spachtelmasse, auf der grundierten fläche geht das natürlich nicht)
Sollten alle stricke reißen und es nicht fest werden, die grundierte spachtelmasse notfalls nochmal spachteln. Dann sollte es fest sein. (und an die vorgegebene wassermenge halten oder max. 0,5l pro sack darüber)


> Beim Nivelliervorgang selber wurde mehr Wasser verwendet das es " leichter " fliest dafür hab ich paar Sprünge auch drin wo mein Baumeister ( ausgebildet ) meinte das das egal ist...


Es gibt auch ein zu viel! Es hat einen grund warum wir auf arbeit einen typ spachtelmasse bevorzugen. Da weiß man was man an wasser rein kippen kann damit es optimal verläuft. Kippt man dagegen zu viel rein, dan sandet die masse ab. (der sand in der masse setzt sich unten ab und das bindemittel schwimmt oben auf) Wenn das passiert hat man eine weiche oberfläche, die nicht zum drauf legen taugt.


Bullz schrieb:


> bin nur unschlüssig wegen der Verlegerichtung noch immer. Vor allem im Hauptraum bei der Küche.


So wie der zuschnitt deiner wohnung ist, alles in eine richtung!
Das heißt, zi1 bis 3 sind so richtig, den flur+vorraum für kurz (quer, macht ihn optisch etwas breiter) und im WZ richtung licht. (also wenn du in der WZ-tür stehst und richtung fenster schaust in diese richtung gerade hinter legen)
Die standard-verlegung ist bei uns übrigens immer richtung licht. Da sieht man die längsfugen nicht so sehr. Achja, und mein WZ liegt diagonal. Ich konnte mich auf keine richtung einigen.


----------



## Bullz (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden fÃ¼r kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da sieht man die längsfugen nicht so sehr. Achja, und mein WZ liegt diagonal. Ich konnte mich auf keine richtung einigen.



 witzig zu lesen das selbst der Profi mal seine Probleme hat bei sowas.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist nicht gut. Da würde ich nicht direkt drauf kleben. Mal davon ab, es wäre besser gewesen wenn du die obi-hausmarke genommen hättest. Also die hier (gibt es auch als 25kg sack):
> https://www.obi.at/ausgleichsmassen/obi-bodenausgleichsmasse-1-mm-10-mm-grau-25-kg/p/2419307



Meine Obi Niviliermasse war ums doppelte billiger ( ja ich weiß billig nicht immer günstig ) aber an was soll ich als Laie erkennen was gut ist ? Gibt halt keine Benchmarks bei sowas wie bei CPUs und GPUs 
Cimsec Nivelliermasse 20 kg kaufen bei OBI




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da deine masse nun aber schon ab sandet, grundiere die fläche und schaue anschließend wie die festigkeit ist. Der nachteil ist halt, das der kleber länger zum ablüften brauchen wird. (die feuchtugkeit des klebers geht eigentlich zum teil in die spachtelmasse, auf der grundierten fläche geht das natürlich nicht)
> Sollten alle stricke reißen und es nicht fest werden, die grundierte spachtelmasse notfalls nochmal spachteln. Dann sollte es fest sein. (und an die vorgegebene wassermenge halten oder max. 0,5l pro sack darüber)



Ich kann mich also auf mein Bauchgefühl verlassen .. werde heute die ganze Fläche mal grundieren.  Hab über Freund eine Grundierung aus dem Gewerbehandel ( frag mich jetzt nicht nach Namen ) die ich 1:1 bis 1:3 Mischen darf .. die dürfte hoffentlich passen oder muss es wieder ne ganz genaue spezielle Grundierung sein 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So wie der zuschnitt deiner wohnung ist, alles in eine richtung!
> Das heißt, zi1 bis 3 sind so richtig, den flur+vorraum für kurz (quer, macht ihn optisch etwas breiter) und im WZ richtung licht. (also wenn du in der WZ-tür stehst und richtung fenster schaust in diese richtung gerade hinter legen)
> Die standard-verlegung ist bei uns übrigens immer richtung licht.



ok danke nur für ganz blöde wie mich  Alles Nordsüdlich ausgerichtet wie in den Zimmern nur die ganze Wohnung. ?  Bzw im Vorraum hab zwei verschiedene Raumbreiten. 120cm an der schmalen Stelle und 180cm an den breiteren Stellen...  da passt dann nur mehr ein Fließe der Breite nach hin ... ich hoffe das sieht nicht doof aus    bzw wie würdest du die 180cm Teilen wenn die Fließe 120 cm ist .. 2 mal 60 oder doch irgendwie immer eine 120cm Fließe und jeder " Fließenspur " etwas versetzt ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden fÃ¼r kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> Meine Obi Niviliermasse war ums doppelte billiger ( ja ich weiß billig nicht immer günstig ) aber an was soll ich als Laie erkennen was gut ist ? Gibt halt keine Benchmarks bei sowas wie bei CPUs und GPUs
> Cimsec Nivelliermasse 20 kg kaufen bei OBI


Ich konnte nur irgendwie nicht direkt auf den 25 kg-sack verlinken. (unter "ausführung" ein zu stellen) Der kostet knapp 20€ und somit 80 cent pro kg statt 90 cent wie deine. 


> Ich kann mich also auf mein Bauchgefühl verlassen .. werde heute die ganze Fläche mal grundieren.  Hab über Freund eine Grundierung aus dem Gewerbehandel ( frag mich jetzt nicht nach Namen ) die ich 1:1 bis 1:3 Mischen darf .. die dürfte hoffentlich passen oder muss es wieder ne ganz genaue spezielle Grundierung sein


Grundierungen machen eigentlich alle das selbe. Sie stellen eine haftbrücke her und verfestigen die obere zone des untergrundes. (wenn es etwas zum verfestigen gibt, ansonsten nur haftbrücke) Von daher ist es eigentlich egal, was für eine grundierung du verwendest. (welche die für fußböden gedacht sind, sind natürlich zu bevorzugen)


> ok danke nur für ganz blöde wie mich  Alles Nordsüdlich ausgerichtet wie in den Zimmern nur die ganze Wohnung. ?


Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden haben, dann ja. (alles in die richtung wie zimmer 1-3)


> Bzw im Vorraum hab zwei verschiedene Raumbreiten. 120cm an der schmalen Stelle und 180cm an den breiteren Stellen...  da passt dann nur mehr ein Fließe der Breite nach hin ... ich hoffe das sieht nicht doof aus    bzw wie würdest du die 180cm Teilen wenn die Fließe 120 cm ist .. 2 mal 60 oder doch irgendwie immer eine 120cm Fließe und jeder " Fließenspur " etwas versetzt ?


Was für ein material hast du, wenn die teile 1,,8 m sind?  Derartig ausladendes, in der länge, kenne ich nur von fertigparkett.
Habe jetzt die maße von unseren größten vinyl-planken nicht im kopf, aber über 1-1,2 m dürften die nicht sein. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie so eine riesen-planke (um die 20 cm breit) in deinen räumlichkeiten wirkt. Es kann sein, das dadurch die räume etwas kleiner wirken als sie sind.
Zur verlegung, standard ist bei uns "wilder versatz". D.h. das, das was am ende der reihe abgeschnitten wird, für die nächste reihe als anfang dient. Extravaganzen wie ein regelmäßiger/gleicher versatz oder diagonal-verlegung erhöhen deinen verschnitt. Man sollte lediglich darauf achten, das man ausreichend versatz hat, denn lediglich 5 oder 10 cm sehen doof aus wenn die planke 20 cm breit ist.


----------



## Rolk (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden fÃ¼r kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> oder doch irgendwie immer eine 120cm Fließe und jeder " Fließenspur " etwas versetzt ?



Das dürfte die richtige Variante sein.


----------



## Bullz (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Hallo, 

habe mich jetzt entschieden für 120x20 Bodenfliesen in Eichenoptik und die sind wirklich schick. 17 Euro / m² im Hornbach. Ich kenne die Vor- und Nachteile und werd mit dem kalten Boden leben lernen  

Meine Frage nun ob ich den Fliesenboden durchgehend verlegen kann oder man bei jeder Tür eine Trennfuge setzten soll ? Zur Info wohne im 7 Stock von 10 in einem Haus Baujahr 1961 
danke. 

Grundriss:
https://www2.pic-upload.de/thumb/36504876/boden.png


----------



## P2063 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> Meine Frage nun ob ich den Fliesenboden durchgehend verlegen kann oder man bei jeder Tür eine Trennfuge setzten soll ? Zur Info wohne im 7 Stock von 10 in einem Haus Baujahr 1961
> danke.



Weißt du wie der Untergrund aufgebaut ist bzw könntest es anhand damaliger Baupläne in Erfahrung bringen? Grundsätzlich gehört bei Fliesen dort eine Dehnungsfuge hin, wo auch eine entsprechende Estrichfuge vorhanden ist. Üblicherweise also an den Zimmertüren, bei sehr großen Räumen wie einer offenen Wohnküche kann es allerdings auch durchaus vorkommen, die Fuge quer durch den gesamten Raum ziehen zu müssen. 

Wichtig ist, dass es sich dabei nicht um eine Trennfuge handelt! Eine Trennfuge ist ein sehr schmaler Hohlraum, der auch eine Wärmebrücke darstellen kann. Das will man beim Bodenbelag natürlich nicht haben, daher immer eine Dehnungsfuge, je nach geforderter Flexibilität des Materialsübergangs aus Acryl (Verformbarkeit 2-5% der Fugenbreite) oder Silikon (bis 20%) herstellen. Alternativ kann man zwischen Räumen auch eine Fugenleiste einbauen.



Bullz schrieb:


> wie würdest du die 180cm Teilen wenn die Fließe 120 cm ist .. 2 mal 60 oder doch irgendwie immer eine 120cm Fließe und jeder " Fließenspur " etwas versetzt ?


auf jeden Fall versetzt, ob 50/50 oder im 2/3 Verbund ist Geschmackssache. Ansonsten wie Turrican schreibt, immer in Richtung des Lichteinfalls verlegen.


----------



## Bullz (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

was mir gerade im Kopf schwirrt ...    als das Gebäude war der Wohessbereich voneinander getrennt. Genau gesagt war dort wo ich jetzt meine Küche / Wohnzimmer habe zwei Schlafzimmer und es gab eine kleine Tür die direkt durch mein Bad ging ...  falls eine Trennfuge existiert dann dürfte sie genau an dieser Stelle sein wo früher die Wand war oder muss das kein Indiz sein.. hatte nebenher einen guten Baumeister der alten Schule in meiner Wohnung der nirgendwo ein Problem sah ...  

[FONT=&quot]was vl auch noch komisch war .. der laminatboden hatte 2 Risse wo er auseinander gegangen ist .. ich dachte okay war sicher nen 4 Euro / m² Boden aber eventuell war das schon ein Schaden der dadurch entstanden worden ist das da nicht sauber gearbeitet wurde ? Jetzt werd ich nervös .. meine Fliesen dürfen auf keinen Fall springen .. ich will auf meinem Boden sterben sag ich immer[/FONT]


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



P2063 schrieb:


> Das will man beim Bodenbelag natürlich nicht haben, daher immer eine Dehnungsfuge, je nach geforderter Flexibilität des Materialsübergangs aus Acryl (Verformbarkeit 2-5% der Fugenbreite) oder Silikon (bis 20%) herstellen.


Hinweis:
Bei fugen die nicht überarbeitet, also gestrichen oder sonst wie versiegelt werden, immer silikon verwenden. Acryl zieht dreck an und wird mit der zeit schwarz. Für empfindliche materialien wie holz und naturstein gibt es neutral-silikon.


Bullz schrieb:


> was mir gerade im Kopf schwirrt ...    als das Gebäude war der Wohessbereich voneinander getrennt. Genau gesagt war dort wo ich jetzt meine Küche / Wohnzimmer habe zwei Schlafzimmer und es gab eine kleine Tür die direkt durch mein Bad ging ...  falls eine Trennfuge existiert dann dürfte sie genau an dieser Stelle sein wo früher die Wand war oder muss das kein Indiz sein.. hatte nebenher einen guten Baumeister der alten Schule in meiner Wohnung der nirgendwo ein Problem sah ...


Trennfugen sind alle fugen, die du siehst! (wo der estrich also nicht durchgängig ist) Diese fugen sind alle zu übernehmen, ansonsten reißt dir an entsprechender stelle früher oder später die fließe.
D.h. also, wenn die wand (gemauert) nur heraus genommen und das entstandene loch verfüllt wurde, dann hast du da 2 trennfugen. (rechts+links der ehemaligen wand)



> was vl auch noch komisch war .. der laminatboden hatte 2 Risse wo er auseinander gegangen ist .. ich dachte okay war sicher nen 4 Euro / m² Boden aber eventuell war das schon ein Schaden der dadurch entstanden worden ist das da nicht sauber gearbeitet wurde ?


Das wird wohl am laminat liegen. Mach die leisten nochmal teilweise ab (quasi re+links der fuge, wenn du längs zur fuge schaust), besorg dir ein zugeisen+ hammer+ etwas zum abstand halten für die gegenseite, mach etwas holzleim in die fuge (darauf achten, das auch etwas rein geht) und schlage die wieder zusammen. (vorher auch mal schauen, ob das mit dem zusammenschlagen auch wirklich geht und immer auf der kurzen seite zur fuge mit dem zugeisen ansetzen)  Danach den überschuß mit einem feuchten lappen weg wischen und hoffen das nicht wo anders eine weitere auf geht.


----------



## Bullz (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Danke @turrican 

Soda habe Fotos gemacht von den Bereichen wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob da Trennfugen hin sollten. 

So eine Stelle wie auf dem unteren Foto abgebildet habe ich 2 mal im Vorhaus. Da war der Estrich 2cm tiefer... ich glaube das könnte das sein was ihr gemeint habt. 
Pic-Upload.de - 20181217_185807.jpg
https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/36579407/20181217_185807.jpg

Da war früher eine Wand .. ich hab sie nicht rausgerissen aber beim Paket Boden rausstemmen hat man gesehen das es unterhalb anderes aussieht. 
Pic-Upload.de - 20181127_161108.jpg
https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/36579408/20181127_161108.jpg

würdet ihr also bei allen 3 Stellen .. 2 mal im Vorhaus und 1 mal im Wohnzimmer so eine Trennfuge empfehlen ? Ich hab nur Angst das das ******* aussieht. Möchte das man das eigentlich optisch nicht sieht. Zwischen den Türen unter dem Türblatt versteckt ist es eh okay für mich aber mitten im Raum :X.. glaube ich stelle mir das optisch zu heftig vor.

P.s so sieht es jetzt um Wohnzimmer aus bei mir  ...  das loch wurde mit Estrich zugemacht ( ganz normal ohne Wissenschaft ) und dann drüber niviliert. Jetzt sieht es so aus und ich warte afu nen Fliesenleger...   hatte einen Baumeister auf der Baustelle der nie gesagt hätte das da nichts in Ordnung wäre .. ihr macht mich Nervös :X
Pic-Upload.de - 20190911_154435.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> P.s so sieht es jetzt um Wohnzimmer aus bei mir  ...  das loch wurde mit Estrich zugemacht ( ganz normal ohne Wissenschaft ) und dann drüber niviliert.


Also ist das "loch" von der entfernten wand einfach aufgefüllt worden? Wenn da noch keine risse sind sollte es so passen.
Ich kenne halt den aufbau des untergrundes nicht zumal der estrich wohl schon älter ist. Und bilder helfen halt auch nicht das ganze genau zu analysieren.
Die fuge im flur würde ich aber übernehmen. Die scheint eine funktion zu haben.
Wenn die arbeit aber von einem fliesenleger ausgeführt wird, dann sollte es schon passen. Der wird doch wohl wissen, was er macht.


----------



## Bullz (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

@TurricanVeteran danke aber jetzt etwas was mich wirklich drückt. Ich weiß das mein Fliesenleger gut sein muss sonst kann ich in paar Jahren einen großen Schaden haben. Erst recht weil ich im 7en Stock bin BJ 1961 

Was ich bisher eigentlich ignoriert habe war das ich schon paar Risse in meiner Nivilliermasse habe ... lag glaub ich daran das die den zu nass angerührt haben ... weil er auch an Stellen Risse hat darunter sicher keine Dehnungsfugen sind. Auch das mehrmalige Nivillieren wo wir auch immer mit einer Schichtdicke unter 1 cm gearbeitet haben und auch genug Zeit zum austrocknen gegeben haben scheint da bisschen reinzuspielen. Hab ich glaub ich mehr als 20 Sack @ 20 kg in meine Wohnung verballert. 85 m² Wohnfläche ohne BAD und WC die sind schon verfliest.  Hab hier paar Bilder gemacht. Mein Baumeister meinte die Risse sind kein Problem ... was meint ihr ? 


Pic-Upload.de - 20191024_182029.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pic-Upload.de - 20191024_182041.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pic-Upload.de - 20191024_182157.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.pic-upload.de/view-36579960/20191024_184125.jpg.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.pic-upload.de/view-36579959/20191024_184132.jpg.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

Klopfe die risse doch einfach mal ab. Klingt es hohl oder klappert sehr -> nicht gut. Dann ist da was lose. Klingt es fest ist alles i.o.


----------



## Bullz (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welcher Boden für kernsanierte Eigentumswohnung ?*

@TurricanVeteran ne nichts hohl .. hatte das im Vorhaus und da klang es hohl und dann hab ich es neu gemacht ... aber jetzt ist alles massiv ...​


----------

